# Steel Grey 205 GTI 3 Litre!!!!



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

For the past couple of months I have beentrying to spread the word of Detailing.

However, I still call it a Deep Clean, as I will never call myself a Pro.

Here's my thread from a 205 site spreading the word. Many of the members there can do all weird and wonderful things with the cars and their engines.

Goliath is also a member here somewhere too.

Today was the day for Goliath's Deep Clean.

He was so excited that he started his long long journey to me on Saturday. 

Anyhow, bright and early this morning this is how we started.









The car itself is badged up as a 1.6. However, once you hear it coming from a distance you tell that is not a 1.6 under the bonnet.

It's a 3 litre, 6 valve, 155 MPH Autobahn Beast. Wow!!





As always I stared off with the wheels……….oh the wheels………these lovely BBS wheels. 

Wonder Wheels Hot Wheels doing it's thing.



After a brush agitation most of the dust and grime was gone.



A little blast of Auto Finesse Imperial and the harder bits where gone.



Nice wheels.

Cracked on with the preparation of the car ready for a afternoon of machining.

So much so I did not get any pictures of Snow Foaming (the only fun bit), 2 bucket wash, another Snow Foam and rinse down ready for claying.

I have recently gone over from a traditional clay bar and onto a clay mitt.



These are worth there weight in gold. You do not need and lube, you just use a bucket of soapy water. A normal bar on a 205 would probably take me about an hour and a half.

The mitt. About 35-40 minutes. A great time saver.



Once clayed it was time for another 2 bucket wash and a rinse down and into the garage, dry down and then under the lights.











Whilst I was sizing up the job in hand and getting ready for the machining. Goliath said that he wanted to help in anyway he could.

He was looking to dye his plastic trim as some of it had lost its sparkle. I have Plasticare in my kit but this would be a good change to see what Auto Finesse Revive could do on it's own.

One coat and left to dry.



On to the polishing.













When me and Goliath sent PM's back and forth I asked him to send through any scratches or dinks which he had on the car which I could may be have a go at.

This was the worst.



With a little wet sanding.



A little polishing.







Moving up the off side.











Up onto the roof and a 50/50 shot. Far side done. Near side to do.



Onto the rear.



Near side.











Onto the home straight with Poor Boys BlackHole. A glaze which gives a little filler to cover some of the deeper scratches.









Then onto the wax. For the bonnet, as this takes that hardest pounding when blatting along at 155 mpg. I went for a Japanese wax, Fuso 99. They say it will last 12 months.



For the wings, doors and boot lid I choose DoDo Juice Blue Velvet.

For the rear panels I whacked on a bit of Auto Finesse Illusion. My favourite wax on my collection. It is a show wax and only has about a months worth of protection.



Hopefully on the rear panel it could last a bit longer.

Tyres were treated to the old fashioned Turtle Wax Wet & Black.



The alloys were protected with Sonax Extreme Detailing Spray. This gives a shine and will make cleaning the wheels a lot easier for a while.



Goliath, ended up treating the trims with Plasticare and then going over the top with Auto Finess Revive.

With this method and topping up with Revive everynow and then my bumpers have stayed black for 2 years plus.

This is how we ended up.













Before and after Gif.

picasion.com 257Ww

Nine hours from start to finish and I am aching like mad.

I'll be looking forward to go to my day job tomorrow for a rest. 

George. It was a pleasure to meet you and your ladyfriend, Bethany. She wants a 205, she is interested in deep cleaning and she got her hands dirty doing the trims.

She is a keeper.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice work :thumb:

would have loved a picture of the powerplant in this beastie :thumb:


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

Wow wow wow. What a fantastic clean up on her. I absolutely love those rims. Stunning!! Truly love the 205 GTI monsters and this has a 3ltr lump??? Crazy lol.


----------



## Foxhound (May 5, 2011)

Nice job!!

And the rims.. simply out of this world!!

I'm also on the brink of doing a 205 of a friend but since is my first car outside my family circle I'm a litle scared..

Do you have tips or hints for a 205!? By the way what do you say about the softness of the paintjob? (as I dont have a paint reader)

Putting this to a side let me repeat that you've made a awesome job!!

Congratulations from Portugal!!


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Lovely car and really great job? When shall I drop mine round.


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Fantastic turnaround, bet that thing flies.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

good job mate , you havnt got any under bonnet pics by any chance?:thumb:


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

Great work, but where's the under the bonnet shot???!


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Foxhound said:


> Nice job!!
> 
> And the rims.. simply out of this world!!
> 
> ...


Each of the GTI'S I have done have had clear coat. So the swirls have come out pretty well.

I only use a DA and so far they have come out well.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

OK bonnet and engine people calm down............

.........not being an engine man myself I did not take a picture. 

God knows how George got the lump in there!

I have sent him a message to visit this tread and post up pictures to keep you power heads happy.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great turnaround mate ! 3.0 Liter in there ! Must be quick ! What s the weight of that beast !


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Peugeot claim 875 kg when the 1.9 was manufactured.

This thing must fly.


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

excellent work. looks amazing.

My girlfriends dad has 3/4 205's that he uses for track days. great little cars!


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

iPlod999 said:


> Peugeot claim 875 kg when the 1.9 was manufactured.
> 
> This thing must fly.


Gee , yep , it must fly !


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Great work.


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

Boo all this way and no under bonnet picture, rest looks great.

Carl


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Fine work on a fine car, lovely finish :thumb:

And yes 3.0 is insane (but cool) must take some skill to handle and/or have a very good map on the ECU to tailor the powerband.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

An excellent job completed by yourself. What a great transformation👍


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Great Job!!
Agree on the wheels - totally suit the car and love that it still has the original 1.6 side logo's 

Would love to see some under the bonnet shots. Do you have any?

One thing I am curious on, different waxing for different sections of the car? Not come across that before. have you done this previously? Any issues?

Thanks so much for posting this - great stuff indeed :thumb::thumb:

Ben


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

sweet dude


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Nice work there mate


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Cool, very cool! An excellent job too, especially on the sanding of the scratches. Great work!


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, a different take on a classic excellent work.


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

A cracking transformation on a seriously tasty looking motor, well done


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

SBM said:


> Would love to see some under the bonnet shots. Do you have any?
> 
> One thing I am curious on, different waxing for different sections of the car? Not come across that before. have you done this previously? Any issues?


Hopefully under bonnet shots will appear soon.

With the wax. The bonnet usually drops off first on most cars. With Fusso claiming 12 months on a car I thought this may last longer being up front.

I do like Blue Velvet on darker vehicles and just stuck on some Illusion for the shine.

Time will tell but it made a little bit of sense to me.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## Foxhound (May 5, 2011)

iPlod999 said:


> Each of the GTI'S I have done have had clear coat. So the swirls have come out pretty well.
> 
> I only use a DA and so far they have come out well.


Well, thanks for your comment I'm more at ease with it!!

It will be like when I did my Dad' Fiat Uno!!

Thanks!! Once more congrats on the job you've done!!


----------



## mr_pedro (Jul 1, 2014)

Very good job


----------



## Ed_VeeDub (Sep 22, 2008)

fatdazza said:


> Nice work :thumb:
> 
> would have loved a picture of the powerplant in this beastie :thumb:


Teasing us with a sleeper 205 and not showing the motor :devil:

Can't wait to see it if pictures show up! :thumb:


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

I really love them BBS wheels, what is the model of the alloys?
Nice Pug, always had a sweet spot for them, 1.9 was the one I always wanted but was too young to own one. lol


----------



## TOMMY_RS (Aug 2, 2010)

Nice job the wheels look good, very similar to the bbs alloys that come standard on a VW Polo dune?


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Brilliant work 

and yes, another vote for an engine shot (and exhaust vid too )


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Still waiting for the owner to post a picture of the engine.

I'll send him a message.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

We ll keep an eye on the engine bay pix when available . Thanx


----------



## Goliath (Jun 14, 2010)

Sorry for the delay in putting a picture up, I've been trying to get the timelapse uploaded!
here it is: 




I am so grateful to Glen for all his hard work, the car has come up a treat! I even got a chance to try a bit of polishing, although I soon found that my back is in no way upto the task even after just 2 minutes of doing it, a great shame! My rotary polisher will have to stay lying in the box!
I just need to keep the car this clean now 

Under the bonnet is quite mucky as I haven't cleaned it but here is a shot I took during the engine swap:









I will try and clean up the bay and get some better pics.

p.s. I have no idea what model the wheels are apart from BBS!


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

George.

Loving the timelapse video. However, I never knew my **** hung out of my jeans that much.


----------



## Goliath (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh and here is an exhaust video for whoever asked. The exhaust is a bit raspy and not the best, but it sounds a lot better in the flesh then in this video. The engine noise is wonderful, but you can't really hear that in the video:


----------



## Den13 (Mar 3, 2013)

Nice wee pug, had a turbo one of these but the the wee man come along ..... Bye bye 205


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

That is one mad car ... Love it !

How does it handle with the weight of the V6 ?


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow , a V6 in a small car like that must be killer ! What s the weight .

Great job again .


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

Those ES9J4 engines are bullet proof. Much more reliable than the later ES9J4S. They sound so much better at high revs too.

A decent enclosed air intake & decat will change how it performs. I did it on my previous 406 Coupe:thumb:.


----------



## Goliath (Jun 14, 2010)

mr v6 said:


> Those ES9J4 engines are bullet proof. Much more reliable than the later ES9J4S. They sound so much better at high revs too.
> 
> A decent enclosed air intake & decat will change how it performs. I did it on my previous 406 Coupe:thumb:.


Yes I do love this engine and it has been bullet proof for me so far 

When I installed the engine I made the exhaust myself and indeed it has no CAT, or centre silencer! I am currently running a green cotton air filter, I would like to move the battery to the boot floor and fit a standard airbox (but with the green cotton filter inside) for that OEM look!

Did you see it at pugfest btw?


----------



## Goliath (Jun 14, 2010)

sprocketser said:


> Wow , a V6 in a small car like that must be killer ! What s the weight .
> 
> Great job again .


Thanks  It's less than a ton, not sure exactly though, somewhere around 950-980kgs with a full tank.

My aim was never to build a lightweight track car though, I use it every day during the summer and do regular trips abroad in it so it's more of a cruiser but with lots of speed!

I have plans to add A/C to it in the future!


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Is it just me, or are the picture links broken?


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Sicskate said:


> Is it just me, or are the picture links broken?


It's not you. It's me. 

My original Photobucket account has run out of it's monthly bandwidth. It will reset at the weekend.

However, I have opened another. Here are some pix.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Did a great cleanup ! It was dirty right !


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

Love this car and it came up a treat after some knowledgable fella gave it a good old clean. 
Cracking colour and lovely sound.


----------



## subarufreak (Oct 20, 2013)

very nice job!!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Nice work on the car and well done for squeezing a v6 in there


----------

